# Mattress Recommendations



## Corinne (Oct 7, 2006)

Hubby & I are planning to buy a new mattress in the near future. I've been searching the web for some reviews & haven't found much of anything. I would like to hear of people's personal experiences. What kind of mattress do you have & do you still like it? I'm especially interested in hearing about Sleep Number Comfort & TheraPedic foam mattresses. The ones that are all the rage now. Are they worth the money?

Thank you!
Corinne


----------



## jkath (Oct 7, 2006)

Corrine, the best thing you can do is take a weekend with your husband and go lay down on all the beds you can find. We just got a new mattress last year and it took forever to find the right one. I didn't try the sleep number, but did try the Tempurpedic and other foam ones. They were nice, but they really warm you up (I like to be cooler when I sleep). I wasn't sure I'd like that, considering we have 2 months of over 100 degrees in the summer. We actually went for a firmer, pillow-top mattress and are really happy with it.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2006)

In the 30 years we've been together, my husband and I have tried all sorts of mattresses. Our 100%, all-time, fantastic favorite is our Select Comfort Sleep Number mattress. Love it. Love it. Love it.

We purchased our set on eBay because, if you've done any price research, they appear to be expensive. However, they're by far the best bargain in the world because it's the last mattress you will ever have to buy.

We have a queen-size set and, when the set is put together, they look EXACTLY like any other mattress and box spring. The beauty of this mattress is you NEVER have to turn it. Turning our queen mattress in the past was quite a challenge and cumbersome at best.

Before we got this mattress, I was having problems with morning or all-day backaches. Honest, after the first night on our Select Comfort the backache was gone. It hasn't returned. We've had our Select Comfort for over 5 years and wouldn't trade it for anything. My husband says it's the best mattress he's ever slept on.

Select Comfort makes pillow-top ones, too.

Guess you can tell we like it. Best wishes on your mattress hunt!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 7, 2006)

Sleep Number Comfort - You've sold me on that!

TheraPedic foam - my son has this and isn't happy.  He is 6'6 and he says the foam molds around his body and makes him sweat at night.  He doesn't like it at all.

My favorite bed ever was the motionless water bed.  Wow, that was very comfortable but once you move it, it's never the same because of the baffles.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 7, 2006)

We've had a sleep number bed for about 8 years. Great bed. Love that each side has it's own firmness control. No motion transfer. We have the piillow top model and think it's great.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 7, 2006)

We've had our temperpedic for 5 years.  We love it.  It's always firm when you get in...then your body's heat makes it relax a little...just where you need it.  My husband nor I have ever had it "mold" around our bodies and make us sweat.  Were these mattresses true temperpedics or the imitations out there?  My husband said in his last marriage he had a "select comfort" king size and hated it because it had a separation in the middle.  Is this still true today?  I was wondering because that is what I wanted when he picked the temperpedic.  I wouldn't change now though...but I would buy the "adjustable" kind so we could raise the head up while watching T.V.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2006)

My husband said in his last marriage he had a "select comfort" king size and hated it because it had a separation in the middle. Is this still true today? I was wondering because that is what I wanted when he picked the temperpedic. I wouldn't change now though...but I would buy the "adjustable" kind so we could raise the head up while watching T.V.[/quote]

No matter where we sleep on our bed, we can't detect the separation in the middle.  I've even tried sleeping right in the center when Buck has been away for a night.  Still haven't felt the division.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 7, 2006)

We have a waveless waterbed.  It's the best.  The new kind will fit on any sort of bed frame. There's no need for one of the old ugly "waterbeds".

It's nice and warm and soft and comfy.
Perfect if you like a very soft bed.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you Katie!  I was wondering that!


----------



## Corinne (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow! Thanks, guys - you've given me some great advice. I was especially interested to hear about the foam mattresses making some people feel hot. I cannot sleep when I'm too hot. 

The Select Comfort sounds great - it was good to hear from those of you who have had them for some time & still love them.

Laying on a bunch of beds for a few minutes doesn't work for me! They all feel fine, for those few minutes! 

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 7, 2006)

Another vote for the tempurpedic. I LOVE MINE! I have had it for 3 or 4 years and it is just as good as the day I got it. It is more then spring mattresses, but worth every penny in my opinion. try one out.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 7, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> We have a waveless waterbed. It's the best. The new kind will fit on any sort of bed frame. There's no need for one of the old ugly "waterbeds".
> 
> It's nice and warm and soft and comfy.
> Perfect if you like a very soft bed.


 
I think these are the most comfortable beds in the world!  It does look like a normal bed and the weight is a fraction of an old waterbed.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 8, 2006)

Buying a new mattress is such a racket.

Each of the main manufactures have many different models of the same mattress.  1/8 inch of foam could easily run you an extra 200 bucks.

Watch the video at this link.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15004001/


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 9, 2006)

I absolutely love my pillow top mattress.  In fact, I woke up this morning and gave my son his medicine and crawled back in and thought just that.  I'm absolutely sold on them and its what I'll buy for now on.

I agree with going to try out the mattresses.  They say to lay on them for 15 minutes to get a real feel.


----------



## foodo2233 (Aug 15, 2008)

kleenex said:


> Buying a new mattress is such a racket.
> 
> Each of the main manufactures have many different models of the same mattress.  1/8 inch of foam could easily run you an extra 200 bucks.


I totally agree... it's so confusing to have to buy a mattress without really knowing anything about it. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 15, 2008)

We have the tempurpedic and love it.


----------



## momerlyn (Aug 15, 2008)

Hubby and I just went through this. After much lying down, comparing ridiculous prices, and getting recommendations from people, we went with a Verlo. If you have a Verlo store near you, check 'em out before you make your decision. We saved about a thousand bucks and love the bed. I don't know if they are all over the country; never heard of them when we lived in NJ, but we are in the midwest now and they are all over.

I know some people who have sleep number beds and love them and some who hate 'em. Unfortunately, some of them are married to each other! It's a very individual thing; you really have to lie down on it for a few minutes before you buy.


----------



## QSis (Aug 15, 2008)

Hmmmm, well, I'm no mattress expert, having just bought a new one after owning my old one for about 30 years.  I got a pillow top Serta or Simmons or something like that.  It's fine, but ...

...... the absolute BEST bed I ever slept on was a Heavenly Bed in the Westin Hotel in the Bahamas last year!  I mean, these mattresses were so perfect for my 76-year old mother and me, that we are STILL talking about them as being one of the best parts of a wonderful beach resort vacation!  We couldn't WAIT to crawl into our beds after a rigorous day at the beach and pool! LOL!

I wish I'd known you could buy these mattresses before I got mine.  Our friends said we would love this bed and they were RIGHT! - The Westin Heavenly Bed by Simmons - Epinions.com  I was surprised at the second review, and I would sure check that out before buying.

Lee


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2008)

We just bought a new mattress a few months ago. We went to a store and tried mattress after mattress. We found a few we loved. We then spoke to a saleswoman to find out what we were looking at and see if she could suggest other things. This store had a computerized bed that you lie down on the way you sleep (your top three positions) and it maps out your pressure points and lets you know what type of mattress might be best for you. Luckily both my wife and my map were almost identical. The program said we should go with a pretty firm mattress, but with some softness. We had the saleswoman show us mattresses that fit that description and it turns out those were the exact mattresses we were looking at. She did show us one that we had not seen though that was $100 less than our top choice at that time. Our original top choice was a pillow top. This other one was not, but it was just as comfortable. 

We ended up with a Certa Vera Wang mattress and we are thrilled with it. The thing is, what is comfortable to one person will be horribly uncomfortable for another. The only way to know is to lie down and try it.

I have heard the foam mattresses get very warm too. We did not bother looking at them for that reason. 

My parents have had a waveless waterbed for about 10 years or so and I have to say that I find it extremely comfortable as well. You do not know that it is a waterbed unless you are told. There is no motion at all.


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2008)

QSis said:


> the absolute BEST bed I ever slept on was a Heavenly Bed in the Westin Hotel


I have slept on one of those too and thought I had died and gone to heaven. It was sooooo comfy.


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 15, 2008)

we got a kingsdown a couple months ago ..
its wonderful ..


----------



## Katie H (Aug 15, 2008)

Katie E said:


> In the 30 years we've been together, my husband and I have tried all sorts of mattresses. Our 100%, all-time, fantastic favorite is our Select Comfort Sleep Number mattress. Love it. Love it. Love it.
> 
> We purchased our set on eBay because, if you've done any price research, they appear to be expensive. However, they're by far the best bargain in the world because it's the last mattress you will ever have to buy.
> 
> ...



It's been nearly 2 years since I posted this and the information still applies.  Wouldn't buy anything other than a Sleep Number mattress.

Ours is just as good as they day we first slept on it.  Never a problem.


----------



## Green Lady (Aug 16, 2008)

We've had the Select Comfort Pillow Top for close to 10 yrs. now.  We like it alot.  It's nice to not have to flip it and to be able to adjust it when needed.  Also, I like the idea it could be the last mattress I'll have to purchase.

If you have young children it's not the type of mattress they could jump on.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 16, 2008)

Son has one of those mechanical beds - he has back problems and swears by it - when we need a new mattress I think we'll go that route.


----------

